# Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2019



## remember (1 Jan 2019 às 09:05)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## criz0r (1 Jan 2019 às 10:29)

Inauguração do tópico, com mais uma boa inversão em Alvega que desceu aos *-2,3ºC*, a rivalizar com o Interior Norte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2019 às 12:46)

criz0r disse:


> Inauguração do tópico, com mais uma boa inversão em Alvega que desceu aos *-2,3ºC*, a rivalizar com o Interior Norte.



Alvega, Abrantes, certo, acho que pertence ao tópico litoral centro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jan 2019 às 14:06)

Esta noite foi mais fria que a anterior.
Curiosamente, em Monte Gordo estavam menos 4 graus que em Cabanas. A mínima em Cabanas rondou os 7 graus celsius. Nada mau! O vale do Guadiana é sempre a mesma coisa! 

Aqui no Sotavento dá para fazer uma coisa que é interessante: vê-se o fogo de artifício em Ayamonte, e 50 minutos depois em Monte Gordo, devido aos fusos horários.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2019 às 14:27)

Boa Tarde,
2019 começa frio com a primeira mínima negativa deste Outono/Inverno. Por volta das 4 da manhã, saí de Portalegre com 11ºC e cheguei a Arronches com 0/-1ºC sendo que junto ao rio atingiu os -2ºC e se lá tivesse parado ainda mais descia. Estava-se bem na rua em Portalegre e depois chego aqui e gelam-se as mãos. Que diferença sempre impressionante!
Deixo fotos da geada. Falta o automóvel para ter a oportunidade de ir fotografar os campos aqui à volta totalmente branquinhos. 





























A mínima foi de *-0,6ºC*. 

Neste momento, uns amenos *16,2ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jan 2019 às 16:20)

Boas,
Tenho andado ausente, pois não tenho tido nada de relevante para reportar, dias e noites amenas, é o panorama que tem dominado aqui.
Hoje, mais um dia ameno, sigo com 16°c.
Esta estação, perto de Castelo de Vide foi aos -2°c, certamente uma boa dose de geada:
https://espanol.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASTELO21
Bom ano a todos!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jan 2019 às 16:41)

Neste momento estão 18°C perto de Beja, na nossa paragem para almoçar. A caminho novamente de casa.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2019 às 17:54)

Boas,
Belíssima tarde com algumas nuvens altas. A atmosfera continua bem limpinha. 
Deixo algumas fotos tiradas ao longo da primeira caminhada do ano. 

















Máxima de *17,4ºC*.

Neste momento vai arrefecendo bem com *9,3ºC*.


----------



## Sanxito (1 Jan 2019 às 21:06)

Boa noite, e um bom ano a todos. 
O dia de hoje teve uma máxima de 18.3°c, enquanto a mínima desceu aos 0.1°c. 
No local onde tinha o sensor, junto ao barranco, a mínima desceu aos -2.7°c.
Por agora, o meu seguimento pelo sul termina, fico com 4.8°c e 87%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2019 às 23:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Belíssima tarde com algumas nuvens altas. A atmosfera continua bem limpinha.
> Deixo algumas fotos tiradas ao longo da primeira caminhada do ano.
> 
> ...


Têm mesmo cara de janeiro!


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Jan 2019 às 23:32)

Impressionante a temperatura neste momento em Mértola: 2,2ºC
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-mertola/


----------



## criz0r (2 Jan 2019 às 09:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Alvega, Abrantes, certo, acho que pertence ao tópico litoral centro.



Sim tens razão, costumo comentar neste tópico sempre que estou no Gavião, Distrito de Portalegre, daí a confusão.


----------



## srr (2 Jan 2019 às 09:39)

criz0r disse:


> Sim tens razão, costumo comentar neste tópico sempre que estou no Gavião, Distrito de Portalegre, daí a confusão.



Quase meu vizinho


----------



## criz0r (2 Jan 2019 às 09:49)

srr disse:


> Quase meu vizinho



Sem dúvida. Aquela "parcela" de terra, na margem Norte do Rio Tejo (Torre Fundeira), faz toda a diferença no que respeita à separação dos Distritos de Santarém e Portalegre.


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Jan 2019 às 11:12)

Mértola com minima de:  *-1.1ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2019 às 13:13)

João Pedro disse:


> Têm mesmo cara de janeiro!


Mas com a temperatura que estava, não parecia.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2019 às 14:13)

Boa tarde,
Mínima de *-1,3ºC* e grande geada. Com o derretimento até os telhados pingavam. 

Portalegre, um mundo à parte :






Humidade abaixo dos 25% a esta mesma hora. 
_______
Mais um dia com muito sol. Estão *16,6ºC* e o vento é fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jan 2019 às 14:29)

Um mundo bem à parte. Apesar de a temperatura ter descido um pouco ainda durante a noite devido a uma pequena pausa do vento, ainda assim estive a maior parte da noite com temperaturas na ordem dos 10 a 13ºC. Mínima de 7.1ºC.


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2019 às 14:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> Um mundo bem à parte. Apesar de a temperatura ter descido um pouco ainda durante a noite devido a uma pequena pausa do vento, ainda assim estive a maior parte da noite com temperaturas na ordem dos 10 a 13ºC. Mínima de 7.1ºC.



Lol vou-me mudar já para ai


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2019 às 14:50)

remember disse:


> Lol vou-me mudar já para ai


Não tens temperaturas tão baixas como noutras zonas mas tens o vento de Nordeste. Falo por experiência própria, nas entradas frias o vento de Nordeste intensifica-se e dá uma sensação horrível. Já aqui referi algumas vezes que prefiro ter temperaturas negativas em vez de temperaturas positivas mas com o vento intenso, algo que acontece sempre em Portalegre.
Depois outro dos problemas são as temperaturas noturnas no verão.  O efeito Fohen é tramado e apenas comecei a ter noção daquilo que se passava em Portalegre quando comecei a dar mais importância à meteorologia pois para muita gente, em Portalegre as temperaturas são mas baixas que em Arronches mas isso é algo que apenas acontece durante o dia.


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2019 às 15:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Não tens temperaturas tão baixas como noutras zonas mas tens o vento de Nordeste. Falo por experiência própria, nas entradas frias o vento de Nordeste intensifica-se e dá uma sensação horrível. Já aqui referi algumas vezes que prefiro ter temperaturas negativas em vez de temperaturas positivas mas com o vento intenso, algo que acontece sempre em Portalegre.
> Depois outro dos problemas são as temperaturas noturnas no verão.  O efeito Fohen é tramado e apenas comecei a ter noção daquilo que se passava em Portalegre quando comecei a dar mais importância à meteorologia pois para muita gente, em Portalegre as temperaturas são mas baixas que em Arronches mas isso é algo que apenas acontece durante o dia.



Eu sei disso, porque costumo seguir os vossos registos! Estava apenas a brincar


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2019 às 16:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Mínima de *-1,3ºC* e grande geada. Com o derretimento até os telhados pingavam.
> 
> Portalegre, um mundo à parte :
> ...



Só agora estava a reparar na humidade, vai la vai... Impressionante!


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2019 às 20:49)

remember disse:


> Eu sei disso, porque costumo seguir os vossos registos! Estava apenas a brincar


Sei disso, só estava a relembrar! 


remember disse:


> Só agora estava a reparar na humidade, vai la vai... Impressionante!


Em dezembro houve vários dias assim, enquanto que aqui nas zonas mais baixas era nevoeiro com fartura.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2019 às 20:52)

Boa Noite,
Máxima de *17,3ºC*

Neste momento, ligeira brisa a impedir a temperatura de descer mais depressa. *4,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Jan 2019 às 22:46)

joralentejano disse:


> Não tens temperaturas tão baixas como noutras zonas mas tens o vento de Nordeste. Falo por experiência própria, nas entradas frias o vento de Nordeste intensifica-se e dá uma sensação horrível. Já aqui referi algumas vezes que prefiro ter temperaturas negativas em vez de temperaturas positivas mas com o vento intenso, algo que acontece sempre em Portalegre.
> Depois outro dos problemas são as temperaturas noturnas no verão.  O efeito Fohen é tramado e apenas comecei a ter noção daquilo que se passava em Portalegre quando comecei a dar mais importância à meteorologia pois para muita gente, em Portalegre as temperaturas são mas baixas que em Arronches mas isso é algo que apenas acontece durante o dia.


Isso é apenas em situações anticiclónicas, com tempo chuvoso Portalegre é dos sítios mais frios do país.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jan 2019 às 23:08)

Boas, desde já um bom ano a todos. 

Por aqui, o sol tem brilhado e as noites tem sido frescas.

Máxima: 18.1ºC
mínima: 6.8ºC


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2019 às 23:54)

N_Fig disse:


> Isso é apenas em situações anticiclónicas, com tempo chuvoso Portalegre é dos sítios mais frios do país.


Exato, como Portalegre há muitos outros locais de montanha que são assim. A Fóia é um exemplo e uma estação localizada algures na zona de Pampilhosa da Serra, é igual. Entre outras...
______
*1,6ºC *por aqui.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Jan 2019 às 00:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Exato, como Portalegre há muitos outros locais de montanha que são assim. A Fóia é um exemplo e uma estação localizada algures na zona de Pampilhosa da Serra, é igual. Entre outras...
> ______
> *1,6ºC *por aqui.


A Fóia é dos melhores exemplos, hoje por exemplo tem andado com humidades à volta dos 15%...


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Jan 2019 às 08:58)

Bom dia

Manhã gélida, com a formação de geada bem acentuada nos vales e áreas onde não houve vento durante a noite. O @joralentejano poderá dar a temperatura mais fielmente, mas diria que hoje em Arronches tivemos a temperatura mais baixa do Inverno 2018/2019, algures pelos -3 ºC.
Portalegre, como sempre, foi um paraíso tropical dentro da Invernia. Estive a consultar o IPMA e torna-se hilariante quando às 19 h (9,1 ºC) estava mais frio do que às 8 h (9,2 ºC)


----------



## meteo_xpepe (3 Jan 2019 às 09:01)

Bom dia e bom ano a todos!
Janeiro começou com noites muito frias. O local onde tenho a estação situa-se num ponto alto e tem sempre mínimas menos baixas.
Ontem pelas 06h o carro marcava +5.5ºC e a estação +7.8ºC, no caminho para Lisboa o carro chegou a registar -1.0ºC...
Esta manhã já registei a mínima mais baixa de sempre na estação com +0.7ºC! (imagino os locais mais frios...)


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jan 2019 às 18:40)

Hoje...






EOSDIS Worldview


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2019 às 21:04)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi particularmente frio, a manhã começou com sol e depois apareceu algum nevoeiro que persistiu até ao meio-dia, depois abriu um pouco e aqueceu.

Porque, às 12 horas tinha 9ºC.

Máxima: 14.4ºC
mínima: 5.2ºC
actual: 9.2ºC


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2019 às 21:05)

Boa Noite,
Tal como o @Dias Miguel referiu, o dia por cá começou bem gelado com uma valente camada de geada. Ontem por volta das 00h ainda parecia estar a formar-se nevoeiro mas acabou por não acontecer, caso tivesse acontecido teria certamente persistido o dia inteiro como noutras zonas do país. A tarde foi fresca com algum vento fraco de leste.
Máx: *13,6ºC*
Min: *-1,9ºC*

Neste momento, arrefece ainda mais que ontem.* 3,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (4 Jan 2019 às 01:00)

Dia praticamente todo com nevoeiro e temperatura a rondar os 5-6ºC a máxima foi atingida já agora à noite com 8.6ºC...


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Jan 2019 às 08:50)

Bom dia

Uma nova manhã dentro do congelador (sinceramente já tinha saudades de manhã geladas) com bastante geada, temperaturas abaixo de zero e umas paisagens magníficas durante a viagem para Arronches.
Quando cheguei estavam -2 ºC no termómetro do carro. Só o @joralentejano poderá dar o valor correcto. E falando nisso, a próxima madrugada é ideal para ires apanhar um pouco de frio junto ao Rio Caia e à Ribeira de Arronches 
Deixo-vos uma singela amostra:


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jan 2019 às 11:27)

Mínima de 6.5ºC por aqui, outro mundo...


----------



## Tonton (4 Jan 2019 às 12:17)

Às 11 horas, destaca-se, de todo o território, aquela bolinha amarela de Aljezur com 15,8ºC


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2019 às 12:58)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Uma nova manhã dentro do congelador (sinceramente já tinha saudades de manhã geladas) com bastante geada, temperaturas abaixo de zero e umas paisagens magníficas durante a viagem para Arronches.
> Quando cheguei estavam -2 ºC no termómetro do carro. Só o @joralentejano poderá dar o valor correcto. E falando nisso, a próxima madrugada é ideal para ires apanhar um pouco de frio junto ao Rio Caia e à Ribeira de Arronches
> Deixo-vos uma singela amostra:


Obrigado pela partilha, a vista é linda!  Uma grande amostra de como ficam os campos aqui há volta nestes dias, que infelizmente não posso fotografar. Os telhados também têm geada mas não se compara. Entretanto, quanto ao registo de temperatura junto ao Rio Caia ou Ribeira de Arronches, vou tentar fazer esse registo nos próximos dias colocando um sensor no local de forte inversão que aqui falo várias vezes. Estou curioso para saber o que me reserva pois aquilo é um autêntico congelador, certamente já houve situações em que bateu nos -10ºC. Tal como esse, há outro local por onde costumo passar nas minhas típicas caminhadas que também deverá dar registos interessantes.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2019 às 13:02)

Bom Dia,
Outra valente geada e devo dizer isto muitas vezes durante os próximos dias. A verdade é que é tempo delas! 












Até os gatos deixam a sua marca 




Muita neblina presente tal como também mostram as fotos do @Dias Miguel 




E as plantas mais frágeis vão começando a sofrer as consequências deste gelo todo.





Mínima de *-2,2ºC*

Neste momento, *13,5ºC* e vento fraco de leste. Está agradável!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2019 às 17:56)

Boa Noite,
Sensor instalado no forte local de inversão, saí de lá ainda antes do sol se pôr com 5,5ºC. 
Para relembrar, fotos do local:
Do lado direito, um ribeiro e lá ao fundo depois daquele pasto seco passa a Ribeira de Arronches:




Mais acima, passa esta levada:





Tem todo o potencial para amanhã ter um registo impressionante! 
______
Final do dia:





Máxima de *13,8ºC*
Neste momento, estão *8,9ºC* e a subir porque o vento de leste apareceu.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2019 às 18:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Sensor instalado no forte local de inversão, saí de lá ainda antes do sol se pôr com 5,5ºC.
> Para relembrar, fotos do local:
> Do lado direito, um ribeiro e lá ao fundo depois daquele pasto seco passa a Ribeira de Arronches:
> ...



Boa iniciativa.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2019 às 18:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa iniciativa.


Já andava há alguns anos para fazer isto, é amanhã que fico a saber o verdadeiro potencial que aquele local tem. 
______
Vento ficou nulo, temperatura desce rápido pois claro. *6,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2019 às 19:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Já andava há alguns anos para fazer isto, é amanhã que fico a saber o verdadeiro potencial que aquele local tem.
> ______
> Vento ficou nulo, temperatura desce rápido pois claro. *6,2ºC* atuais.



Provavelmente ficarás com uma ideia mais concreta depois é repetir várias vezes caso tenhas oportunidade. Por exemplo aquele local que falo constantemente, o Pisão, já o estudo desde 2013. Com o tempo depois saberás ao detalhe o padrão térmico do local.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jan 2019 às 19:14)

9.2ºC por aqui com vento fraco de NE, baixou mais um pouco em relação a ontem mas não deve baixar muito mais se continuar o vento.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2019 às 01:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Provavelmente ficarás com uma ideia mais concreta depois é repetir várias vezes caso tenhas oportunidade. Por exemplo aquele local que falo constantemente, o Pisão, já o estudo desde 2013. Com o tempo depois saberás ao detalhe o padrão térmico do local.


Exato! Esta madrugada não é das que poderá ter as mínimas mais excepcionais mas já se fica com uma ideia e sempre que tiver oportunidade coloco lá o sensor. Ás vezes pergunto-me qual terá sido a temperatura por lá no dia em que registei os -7,1ºC aqui na vila. 
Da próxima vez, irei colocá-lo mais perto da Ribeira de Arronches mesmo junto à água para ver no que dá também.  Depois coloco imagem do local tal como fiz hoje. 
______
*-0,6ºC *neste momento.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2019 às 15:52)

Boa Tarde,
Temperatura registada no local de forte inversão foi de* -7,9ºC*.  O sensor ainda estava a alguns metros do solo, nem sei o que diga mas tendo em conta as diferenças que já presenciei com o termómetro do carro entre aquele local e a vila já sabia que ia ser algo do género. Uma cova bem abrigada e cheia de cursos de água só podia originar isto...
Plantas completamente deitadas abaixo, não dá hipótese. Segundo os meus avós logo de manhã até os ramos das oliveiras estão deitados abaixo. Deixo uns exemplos...










Mesmo outras plantas que estão habituadas ao frio, como é o caso das couves estão todas queimadas.

Na vila, mínima de *-3,1ºC.*
Tarde agradável com temperatura nos *14,4ºC* neste momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2019 às 16:13)

Adeus PCE, olá Davis. A partir de hoje todos os dados que irei relatar serão de uma Davis Vantage Vue. Por agora só estou à espera do logger, que não vou utilizar o da Davis, mas sim uma alternativa igualmente funcional.

15.4ºC e 49% HR, com vento na ordem dos 2 a 5 km/h.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2019 às 20:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Temperatura registada no local de forte inversão foi de* -7,9ºC*.  O sensor ainda estava a alguns metros do solo, nem sei o que diga mas tendo em conta as diferenças que já presenciei com o termómetro do carro entre aquele local e a vila já sabia que ia ser algo do género. Uma cova bem abrigada e cheia de cursos de água só podia originar isto...
> Plantas completamente deitadas abaixo, não dá hipótese. Segundo os meus avós logo de manhã até os ramos das oliveiras estão deitados abaixo. Deixo uns exemplos...
> 
> ...


Boas,
Nos últimos dias de manhã cedo, tenho feito o percurso Reguengo- Vale de Cavalos e a temperatura tem andado na casa dos 0/-1°c, com geada( temperatura do termômetro do carro).
Em Vale de cavalos também passa um ribeiro antes do cruzamento que vai para os Besteiros, talvez fosse um local a explorar.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2019 às 20:28)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Nos últimos dias de manhã cedo, tenho feito o percurso Reguengo- Vale de Cavalos e a temperatura tem andado na casa dos 0/-1°c, com geada( temperatura do termômetro do carro).
> Em Vale de cavalos também passa um ribeiro antes do cruzamento que vai para os Besteiros, talvez fosse um local a explorar.


Essa zona toda também consegue ser extremamente fria, um sensorzinho lá não fazia mal.  Era aí e na zona da Vargem, há locais na estrada Portalegre > Castelo de Vide que têm temperaturas baixíssimas.

Entretanto aqui na cidade, pasmaceira total com vento fraco de NNE e 9.3ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2019 às 20:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Essa zona toda também consegue ser extremamente fria, um sensorzinho lá não fazia mal.  Era aí e na zona da Vargem, há locais na estrada Portalegre > Castelo de Vide que têm temperaturas baixíssimas.
> 
> Entretanto aqui na cidade, pasmaceira total com vento fraco de NNE e 9.3ºC.


Pois, o que não faltam são zonas interessantes, só é pena é não haver estações, sim essas estradas que referes conheço muito bem, ali na zona da Portagem/ Santo António das Areias também são frias, a Alagoa também etc.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2019 às 20:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Nos últimos dias de manhã cedo, tenho feito o percurso Reguengo- Vale de Cavalos e a temperatura tem andado na casa dos 0/-1°c, com geada( temperatura do termômetro do carro).
> Em Vale de cavalos também passa um ribeiro antes do cruzamento que vai para os Besteiros, talvez fosse um local a explorar.


Qualquer local onde hajam cursos de água é sempre interessante de explorar. O vale da Ribeira de Caia na estrada Portalegre/Arronches também é um autêntico congelador pois passa por lá a Ribeira, os seus vários afluentes e é abrigado. Tem sempre grandes carradas de geada. 


SpiderVV disse:


> Essa zona toda também consegue ser extremamente fria, um sensorzinho lá não fazia mal.  Era aí e na zona da Vargem, há locais na estrada Portalegre > Castelo de Vide que têm temperaturas baixíssimas.
> 
> Entretanto aqui na cidade, pasmaceira total com vento fraco de NNE e 9.3ºC.


Hoje, a estrada que liga a Portagem a Castelo de Vide esteve cortada 2 horas devido ao gelo (notícias Rádio Portalegre). A Portagem também é gelada pois tem o Rio Sever e é um local plano. Tem um grande potencial porque é um vale em altitude, o que ainda potencia mais a coisa e no meio de montanhas que fazem com que o ar frio se acumule ainda mais. 

Há tanto local interessante para explorar, neste sentido. É pena a falta de estações, no ano passado lá apareceu aquela perto da Ribeira de Nisa. 
_________
*1,8ºC* por aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2019 às 20:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Qualquer local onde hajam cursos de água é sempre interessante de explorar. O vale da Ribeira de Caia na estrada Portalegre/Arronches também é um autêntico congelador pois passa por lá a Ribeira, os seus vários afluentes e é abrigado. Tem sempre grandes carradas de geada.
> 
> Hoje, a estrada que liga a Portagem a Castelo de Vide esteve cortada 2 horas devido ao gelo (notícias Rádio Portalegre). A Portagem também é gelada pois tem o Rio Sever e é um local plano. Tem um grande potencial porque é um vale em altitude, o que ainda potencia mais a coisa e no meio de montanhas que fazem com que o ar frio se acumule ainda mais.
> 
> ...


Hoje na Barqueira foi aos -4,8°c.
Neste momento vai em 0,5°c.
https://espanol.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASTELO21


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2019 às 21:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Qualquer local onde hajam cursos de água é sempre interessante de explorar. O vale da Ribeira de Caia na estrada Portalegre/Arronches também é um autêntico congelador pois passa por lá a Ribeira, os seus vários afluentes e é abrigado. Tem sempre grandes carradas de geada.
> 
> Hoje, a estrada que liga a Portagem a Castelo de Vide esteve cortada 2 horas devido ao gelo (notícias Rádio Portalegre). A Portagem também é gelada pois tem o Rio Sever e é um local plano. Tem um grande potencial porque é um vale em altitude, o que ainda potencia mais a coisa e no meio de montanhas que fazem com que o ar frio se acumule ainda mais.
> 
> ...


Aqui fica a notícia.
http://www.radioportalegre.pt/index...e-estrada-entre-marvao-e-castelo-de-vide.html


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2019 às 21:59)

Ligeira viragem do vento para o quadrante Oeste a causar descida da temperatura, 8.8ºC com 5 km/h de NNW.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2019 às 23:33)

Wow, 21% de HR na EMA do IPMA de Portalegre (baixou de 60%), a humidade desce a pique aqui também. 9.2ºC e 49% HR.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2019 às 01:20)

Enquanto Portalegre regista subida de temperatura e uma humidade impressionante, a noite segue ainda mais gelada que a anterior por Arronches. Descida de 66% para 21% em 2 horas e ás 00h seguia com 17%. 

Sigo então com* -2,2ºC* e já há geada nos carros.Tivesse deixado o sensor novamente esta noite no local de forte inversão e aproximava-se dos -10ºC. Nada mau para uma zona que bateu nos 45/46ºC em Agosto. Enfim, climas...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2019 às 01:26)

Subida de temperatura e a favor, mesmo aqui na zona estava com 8ºC, já vou com 10.9ºC e 33% HR...

Edit: 11.1ºC... Vento fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2019 às 10:44)

pequena sibéria algarvia... 

Aljezur  -4,3ºC pelas 06 da manhã.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jan 2019 às 13:03)

Bom dia.
Manhã de geada aqui pelas redondezas, na Pedra basta.


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jan 2019 às 13:26)

Mértola com mínima de: *-1,8ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2019 às 13:36)

A geada de hoje foi tão grande que ainda resistia em muitos locais ás 13h. 





Algum gelo ainda nesta parede também:




Resiste ainda gelo nesta bacia:









Os campos é que estão sempre espetaculares para fotos mas pronto, não há disponibilidade. 
Mínima de *-4,2ºC*

Portalegre sem aviso devido ao frio mas com os mesmos critérios de Santarém, Évora etc. É todos os anos o mesmo.  

Neste momento, *13,5ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2019 às 13:50)

joralentejano disse:


> A geada de hoje foi tão grande que ainda resistia em muitos locais ás 13h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Também devias ter deixado o sensor no mesmo local de ontem  Local muito propício a inversões térmicas. A meteorologia é sempre uma caixinha de surpresas


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2019 às 13:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Também devias ter deixado o sensor no mesmo local de ontem  Local muito propício a inversões térmicas. A meteorologia é sempre uma caixinha de surpresas


É verdade, teria-se aproximado dos -10ºC certamente. No meu caso, só não registo temperaturas ainda mais baixas porque estou a 300m do Rio e a mais 20m de altitude, o que ainda faz alguma diferença. 
No próximo fim de semana, caso se justifique, volto a colocar o sensor no local.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2019 às 14:14)

16.3ºC por aqui, e mínima de 7.8ºC. Rajada máxima de 21 km/h até ao momento.

Edit: Por momentos cheguei a pensar que a Davis estivesse doida da cabeça, com a humidade a baixar de 40% para os atuais 21% em minutos, mas confirma-se a descida no IPMA. Que raio de fenómenos na cidade 

Edit 2: Voltou aos 42%, wtf.

Edit 3: Parece que é explicado por uma viragem do vento temporária para NE, que diferença o NE faz aqui  Uma estação amadora no Crato está com o mesmo comportamento.


----------



## PTG (6 Jan 2019 às 20:14)

Às 19:00 perto do Crato estavam 2 graus com os carros ja com gelo, em Portalegre às 19:30 estavam 12 graus.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2019 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui, o sol reinou e que bem sabe este solinho para passear.

Máxima: 17.9ºC
mínima: 6.2ºC


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2019 às 21:55)

Mais uma noite bem gelada.  Caso o vento não apareça posso ter uma mínima ainda mais baixa que a de hoje.
No interior de Portalegre para Norte, vento a fazer das suas, principalmente no que diz respeito à humidade.
*-0,6ºC* atuais com 95% de hr.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2019 às 22:27)

A estação do MeteoAlentejo,  de Mértola, regista neste momento 2.3ºC, depois de uma máxima de 17.7ºC, vai registar uma boa amplitude térmica.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2019 às 22:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> Bom dia.
> Manhã de geada aqui pelas redondezas, na Pedra basta.


Belíssimo efeito na primeira foto!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2019 às 23:59)

Despeço-me com *-2,4ºC*. 

Boa Noite a todos!


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2019 às 00:17)

Por aqui mal há vento mas a temperatura continua "alta". 8.8ºC com 51% HR e vento fraco. Se chegar aqui o vento que está na cidade é que deve ficar uma coisa bonita...


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2019 às 01:53)

Estremoz: as mínimas tendem a não baixar dos 4/5 ºC... O anticlinal não favorece inversões térmicas e as temperaturas mínimas na cidade são 5 a 10 ºC mais altas que nos sinclinais envolventes.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2019 às 03:05)

A temperatura sobe, desce, sobe, desce, tal como a humidade, mesmo com o vento muito fraco. 10.5ºC a subir com 28% HR.


----------



## vamm (7 Jan 2019 às 07:19)

Ourique tem estado boa de gelo 
Temperaturas matinais de -1°C, hoje também. E é o 3º dia consecutivo de geada. Andar em cima da relva parece que andamos a pisar vidros


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2019 às 08:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Portalegre sem aviso devido ao frio mas com os mesmos critérios de Santarém, Évora etc. É todos os anos o mesmo.



Off-Topic: Quando se fazem as coisas com automatismos, normalmente dão m#rd@... O Alto Alentejo é naturalmente uma das regiões mais frias do país, com uma clara influência da sua interioridade e o seu relevo. Só mesmo quem esteja sentadinho num escritório de Lisboa, sem nunca ter ido ao campo para registar temperaturas tão impressionantes como aquelas que um jovem como o @joralentejano tem registado, poderá manter esse critério cego...

Bom dia

Belas temperaturas na viagem até Arronches. Inicialmente pensei que estivesse uma situação mais calma do que a passada sexta-feira, mas deveu-se à existência de vento em certas áreas, Portalegre é bom exemplo disso, pois a temperatura registada nunca baixou dos 10 ºC. Como diz o @SpiderVV , o vento de NE faz alterações brutais nas temperaturas e na humidade na cidade.
Mas, na verdade, creio que hoje deverá ter sido o dia mais frio registado em Arronches. Os -4 ºC registados pelo termómetro do meu carro à entrada da vila, com as couves na quinta junto da oficina do presidente da junta totalmente queimadas pelo gelo e a Ladeira da Quinta com bastante gelo na estrada, demonstram que o congelador do vale RIbeira de Arronches/Rio Caia, está bem ligado


----------



## trovoadas (7 Jan 2019 às 09:34)

Geada também às portas de Faro! No geral foi uma noite gelada um pouco por todo o Algarve.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2019 às 11:25)

Noite seca como todas as outras... na minha zona vento fraco do quadrante leste, mas chega para a temperatura não descer e a humidade descer bruscamente. Pelas 4:30 o vento chegou cá abaixo mas ainda assim apenas moderado com uma rajada máxima de 18 km/h.

Mínima de 8.1ºC às 1:15h da manhã. Agora sigo com 15.4ºC e 28% HR...


----------



## vamm (7 Jan 2019 às 12:56)

Às 7h45 estavam -3°C em Garvão.
Numa subida, o vidro embaciou por fora, quando fui tentar limpar com as escovas ainda consegui, mas voltou a embaciar, tentei limpar e congelou logo.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2019 às 13:03)

16.6ºC por aqui, não muito longe do valor do IPMA às 12h devido à ausência de frio noturno... Vento fraco de sul como é costume à tarde, depois vira para leste à hora do jantar.

Pasmaceira de 1029.5 hPa...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2019 às 13:09)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Quando se fazem as coisas com automatismos, normalmente dão m#rd@... O Alto Alentejo é naturalmente uma das regiões mais frias do país, com uma clara influência da sua interioridade e o seu relevo. Só mesmo quem esteja sentadinho num escritório de Lisboa, sem nunca ter ido ao campo para registar temperaturas tão impressionantes como aquelas que um jovem como o @joralentejano tem registado, poderá manter esse critério cego...
> 
> Bom dia
> 
> ...



Offtopic: Percebo esse sentimento, na minha zona também passo o "mesmo" no verão devido a Nortada violenta localizada na zona norte e noroeste do concelho.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2019 às 17:58)

Tão bem que estava a temp. a descer, até que veio o vento fraco de NE... 14.0ºC e 36% HR com vento fraco (5-8 km/h) de NNE.

Edit: 30% HR, lá vem a camada de ar seco.

Edit 18:17: 20% HR e 14.4ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2019 às 18:28)

Estremoz: tempo "quente" para esta época do ano, com a temperatura a chegar aos 15,6 ºC; os campos começam a ficar cobertos de flores às cores...

As temperaturas mínimas estão próximas dos valores normais para o mês de Janeiro mas as temperaturas máximas estão 2 a 3 ºC acima do que é normal para Janeiro.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jan 2019 às 18:35)

Boas,
Dia "quente" para o termômetro bateu quase nos 17°c, o que não é muito normal para aqui nesta altura do ano, vamos lá ver se isto começa a descer um pouco.


----------



## JPAG (7 Jan 2019 às 19:17)

https://odigital.pt/vila-vicosa-des...zada-alerta-para-o-gelo-na-via-c-som-e-fotos/


Quem conhece a estrada sabe que aqueles vales encaixados têm um potencial de temperaturas negativas enorme. É possivelmente uma das zonas mais frias do concelho de Vila Viçosa, pois  parte da estrada Vila Viçosa-São Romão não vê o sol durante todo o dia. O acidente deu-se perto das 14h, quando possivelmente nalgumas zonas de Vila Viçosa deviam estar uns 14/15ºC, mas ali o gelo continuava. 

Mais tarde, quando fui dar uma corrida, passei numa zona na periferia do aglomerado urbano de Vila Viçosa, por volta das 16:30/17h, que nesta altura não apanha sol durante o dia. É possivelmente o local mais frio em Vila Viçosa, tanto no inverno como no verão, e como situa-se atrás do alto do castelo e fica próximo dalguns pequenos cursos de água é uma zona bastante húmida. Ao passar lá fiquei espantado quando olhei para um tanque de água, resguardado perto de um muro, com os seus 4mx4m completamente congelado por cima com alguns centímetros de gelo (às 17h!!). Nessa rua via-se ainda algum gelo na estrada e muito sal espalhado, no entanto os paralelos mantinham-se escorregadios. 

É incrível, como na zona alta e solarenga possivelmente a temperatura se aproximou dos 18/19ºC e noutras zonas resguardadas a 500/600m da zona alta as temperaturas não devem ter ultrapassado muito os 0ºC. Pena não ter nenhuma forma de medir estas diferenças pois o potencial neste concelho é enorme  
As 2 estações mais próximas são Estremoz e Elvas mas conhecendo muito bem estas 2 cidades sempre tive ideia que Vila Viçosa fosse bastante mais fria no inverno, mas apenas posso comprovar isso pela temperatura sentida e por temperaturas medidas no carro, o que não são métodos muito fiáveis


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2019 às 20:13)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Quando se fazem as coisas com automatismos, normalmente dão m#rd@... O Alto Alentejo é naturalmente uma das regiões mais frias do país, com uma clara influência da sua interioridade e o seu relevo. Só mesmo quem esteja sentadinho num escritório de Lisboa, sem nunca ter ido ao campo para registar temperaturas tão impressionantes como aquelas que um jovem como o @joralentejano tem registado, poderá manter esse critério cego...
> 
> Bom dia
> 
> ...


Não podia estar mais de acordo! Sinceramente não percebia porque é que o Alto Alentejo, tendo os mesmo critérios que todos os distritos do sul que estavam com aviso amarelo, estava sem qualquer aviso. Lá o colocaram a amarelo também...
No ano passado aconteceu exatamente o mesmo. Mais parece que estão à espera que a capital de distrito registasse a temperatura que justificasse o aviso, coisa que é difícil e temos observado isso ao longo destes dias. O Alto Alentejo bem precisava de mais estações em locais propícios a fortes inversões.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2019 às 20:33)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia que começou bem gelado mas a tarde foi agradável, o sol queimava bem. A diferença entre Arronches e Portalegre hoje de manhã foi impressionante. 
Água congelada nos recipientes. Deixo algumas fotos da geada, não são as melhores e além disso o sol ainda não tinha nascido totalmente, logo, estão um bocado escuras.









A bandeira estava congelada. 









Extremos:
Máx: *18,3ºC*
Min: *-4,9ºC*

Ás 8 da manhã, Portalegre tinha 12,3ºC e 13% de humidade. É uma diferença de mais de 15ºC  Humidade esteve no máximo durante a noite mas durante o dia esteve abaixo dos 30%.
Campos totalmente brancos e as árvores também, a Ribeira de Arronches junto ás margens tinha a água congelada, todas as poças também congeladas e alguns charcos também tinham gelo. Uma pena não ter possibilidades de fotografar isto tudo.

Neste momento, estão *1,6ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jan 2019 às 20:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e a noite gelada com alguma geada. 

Máxima: 14.8ºC
mínima: 4.9ºC
actual: 8.2ºC

O IPMA não está bem, então Faro está em aviso amarelo até amanhã, tenho em conta, que todos os avisos foram prolongados e o de Faro acaba amanhã, mas o IPMA prevê uma mínima de 4ºC na 4ª feira e não tem aviso.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2019 às 21:13)

Subida impressionante da temperatura para os 14.7ºC com 20% HR.  Rajada de 29 km/h de nordeste.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Jan 2019 às 21:23)

Eu hoje tive calor ao sol ... Mas há noite arrefece muito. 
Sensação de que o verdadeiro frio ainda está para chegar.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jan 2019 às 21:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Subida impressionante da temperatura para os 14.7ºC com 20% HR.  Rajada de 29 km/h de nordeste.


Igual aqui... vento moderado, pelas previsões no final da semana vai arrefecer.
Edit: vento moderado a forte neste momento.
Edit 2: rajada de 50km/h agora.


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Jan 2019 às 21:52)




----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2019 às 21:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Subida impressionante da temperatura para os 14.7ºC com 20% HR.  Rajada de 29 km/h de nordeste.


Eu tenho pena de vocês, nem no Inverno se livram de mínimas altas


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2019 às 22:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Igual aqui... vento moderado, pelas previsões no final da semana vai arrefecer.
> Edit: vento moderado a forte neste momento.
> Edit 2: rajada de 50km/h agora.


Aí para cima o vento é ainda mais forte, sim, a camada de ar seco tem de descer mais para isso chegar até aqui. Ainda assim, há pouco a temperatura descer dos 15.1ºC atuais para os 13.0 porque o vento virou temporariamente para Sul, mas estamos de volta ao mesmo, com 15% HR. Vento de 19 km/h de NE neste momento.

Edit: Rajada de 31.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Jan 2019 às 22:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Eu tenho pena de vocês, nem no Inverno se livram de mínimas altas


Mas olha que já vi em situações mais "húmidas" o país todo com mínimas de 10ºC para cima, exceto locais como Portalegre.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2019 às 22:33)

Rajada de 40 km/h há momentos, média de 2 min de 22.7 km/h, de NE. 15.1ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2019 às 22:49)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas olha que já vi em situações mais "húmidas" o país todo com mínimas de 10ºC para cima, exceto locais como Portalegre.


Isso é normalíssimo. Por exemplo nos pós frontais nesta altura do ano...No verão, quando o vento de Noroeste se intensifica e refresca um pouco mais o Alentejo, acontece o mesmo. 
Em situações destas com vento de Nordeste predominante é que não dá hipótese. Se o mês se resumisse apenas a este regime de fortes inversões térmicas, as zonas altas teriam as mínimas bem acima da média e um ambiente bastante seco. É uma zona montanhosa e basta...


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2019 às 22:53)

*-1,2ºC* por cá. Há pouco apareceu uma brisa mas entretanto, acalmou.

A partir do final da semana as máximas também já vão começar a ser normais para esta altura. Mas penso que as mínimas poderão já não descer tanto porque o vento de leste pode ser mais intenso e abranger as regiões envolventes à Serra de São Mamede.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jan 2019 às 23:23)

joralentejano disse:


> *-1,2ºC* por cá. Há pouco apareceu uma brisa mas entretanto, acalmou.
> 
> A partir do final da semana as máximas também já vão começar a ser normais para esta altura. Mas penso que as mínimas poderão já não descer tanto porque o vento de leste pode ser mais intenso e abranger as regiões envolventes à Serra de São Mamede.



A sensação térmica a partir de 6ª feira com o vento de nordeste vai ser linda. 

Aqui, continua em descida, já nos 6.5ºC. A estação do IPMA regista 6ºC às 23 h.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2019 às 23:41)

O vento entrou em pausa e virou mais para o quadrante sul/sudeste. Descida de temperatura com 9.8ºC e 36% HR.


----------



## JPAG (7 Jan 2019 às 23:43)

Esta estação Weather Underground em Évora será fiável? 
https://www.wunderground.com/person...ORA3#history/tdata/s20190107/e20190107/mdaily

Hoje já vai a caminho dos *-2ºC*, enquanto a do IPMA no aeródromo às 23h ainda estava nos *5.8ºC*. Conheço bem a rua onde está instalada e calculo que a temperatura junto ao aerodromo deverá ser diferente da sentida na cidade, mas será normal esta discrepância?


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2019 às 00:01)

Essa estação está no sítio errado no mapa, o Rio Almansor na realidade é a NW da cidade de Évora. Temperatura perfeitamente possível se estiver bem perto do rio.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2019 às 00:11)

Estremoz (cidade): 7,9 ºC agora...


----------



## JPAG (8 Jan 2019 às 00:12)

SpiderVV disse:


> Essa estação está no sítio errado no mapa, o Rio Almansor na realidade é a NW da cidade de Évora. Temperatura perfeitamente possível se estiver bem perto do rio.



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento. Pois, sei onde fica o Almansor e logo à partida achei estranho o nome da estação. Sendo assim é completamente plausível


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2019 às 00:32)

O IPMA está com 33 km/h de vento médio de NE às 0h, nordestada à antiga.  Aqui mais abaixo continua o sobe e desce... 12.0ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Jan 2019 às 08:10)

Bom dia pessoal.
Aqui no Algarve estamos assim


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2019 às 11:37)

Mais uma noite sem grande arrefecimento noturno, com mínima de 8.7ºC à 01:48. Pela mesma razão, já vou com 15.8ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Jan 2019 às 13:37)

*Aljezur* vai na 3a noite consecutiva com mínimas por volta dos -*5ºC*, esta última deve ter mesmo ultrapassado.

Há muito potencial naquela região também para inversões. Há dezenas de buracos e vales profundos desde a Serra de Monchique até ao litoral ali no troço Aljezur/Odeceixe. Na ribeira de Seixe em Odeceixe também existem inversões potentes, uns km mais para o interior no acompanhamento dessa ribeira, com encostas ainda mais elevadas, deve haver buracos com potencial enorme! Pena não haver ninguém para explorar essa zona. Eu só lá vou ocasionalmente e sempre com pouco tempo...


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2019 às 18:42)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia que começa bem frio mas desta vez, um pouco menos de geada devido também ao facto de a humidade ter sido mais baixa que nos dias anteriores.
No entanto, água congelada em todo o lado novamente.





A árvore por trás tem as folhas todas torcidas, muito tem sofrido...









De referir que hoje, a geada era generalizada nas zonas baixas mas em zonas altas já era praticamente inexistente. Por exemplo, no caminho para Portalegre, no local assinalado no mapa já praticamente não havia vestígios. A intensificação do vento de Nordeste em Portalegre acaba por significar o aparecimento do mesmo, em zonas mais baixas.





Máx: *17,2ºC*
Min: *-4,5ºC*

Neste momento, *5,5ºC.* Hoje já não desce tanto.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2019 às 19:32)

Vento a ficar moderado por aqui, entre 10 a 13 km/h de NNE neste momento. 11.7ºC e 37% HR. Já estive nos 55% HR mas já entrou o ar seco.


----------



## Sanxito (8 Jan 2019 às 21:23)

Boa noite.
Segundo informação da minha mãe, seguem com 3.6°c e 81%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (8 Jan 2019 às 23:03)

Ontem pelas 19h estavam 4,5°C.

A manhã foi novamente branquinha, mas durante o dia até aqueceu um pouco. Dentro dos edificios ou à sombra é que não se aguenta.
Agora estão 2ºC


----------



## Sanxito (9 Jan 2019 às 00:27)

Pelo Arealão, 1.5°c.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2019 às 02:06)

Vento muito fraco agora, a estação marca 0 km/h mas o cata-vento mexe, apesar disso a temperatura mantém-se... 11.9ºC e 34% HR. 1025.7 hPa.

Edit 02:39: 13.4ºC e 30% HR com vento moderado de NE.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2019 às 13:25)

Mínima de 8.4ºC. Por agora uns escaldantes 17.6ºC e vento de Leste fraco a moderado, virou mais cedo. Rajada máxima de 35 km/h. Mesmo o IPMA está quase com 16ºC na serra, bem acima do previsto para esta hora.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2019 às 15:17)

Boa Tarde,
Mínima de *-2,1ºC*. Geada mais fraca tal como se esperava e mais restringida ás zonas baixas. Vento algo intenso em Portalegre por volta das 8h a dar algum desconforto térmico, prefiro os -2ºC que estavam em Arronches. 

Neste momento, *16,8ºC* e vento fraco. Com estas temperaturas diurnas, não sabe nada bem estar dentro de casa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2019 às 18:17)

Confesso que tive de olhar mais do que uma vez para perceber, parece uma verdadeira escultura em gelo, mas fico na dúvida se a foto não será manipulada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2019 às 18:25)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Confesso que tive de olhar mais do que uma vez para perceber, parece uma verdadeira escultura em gelo, mas fico na dúvida se a foto não será manipulada.


Eu já vi fotos destas de outros países como os Estados Unidos, mas cá é a primeira vez! Se é verdadeira é impressionante!


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2019 às 18:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Confesso que tive de olhar mais do que uma vez para perceber, parece uma verdadeira escultura em gelo, mas fico na dúvida se a foto não será manipulada.


Sim, é verdadeira mas não foi registada por cá...
Nem nos dias anteriores, foram atingidas tais temperaturas para que isto pudesse acontecer e hoje muito menos porque as mínimas já foram mais elevadas.
A estrada está toda molhada e aquilo que está no passeio parece ser neve portanto é uma fotografia tirada durante uma onda de frio noutro país qualquer.

Provavelmente esta foto foi colocada de propósito em modo gozo pois tem estado bastante frio ao inicio do dia mas, algumas pessoas acabam por acreditar que aconteceu mesmo.


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2019 às 18:44)

Ia preguntar se ocorreu algum episódio, muito localizado, de freezing rain em Ourique. A outra hipótese podia ser uma mangueirada de água pela manhã


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2019 às 19:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, é verdadeira mas não foi registada por cá...
> Nem nos dias anteriores, foram atingidas tais temperaturas para que isto pudesse acontecer e hoje muito menos porque as mínimas já foram mais elevadas.
> A estrada está toda molhada e aquilo que está no passeio parece ser neve portanto é uma fotografia tirada durante uma onda de frio noutro país qualquer.
> 
> Provavelmente esta foto foi colocada de propósito em modo gozo pois tem estado bastante frio ao inicio do dia mas, algumas pessoas acabam por acreditar que aconteceu mesmo.



Pois mesmo assim não deixa de ser uma situação pouco recorrrente, pelo nosso país, é uma pena então a imagem não ter uma legenda completa sobre a localização.
Provavelmente tem "cara" de ter sido tirada em algum país nórdico, ou EUA.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2019 às 20:19)

Essa página de Facebook já colocou outras publicações em tom de gozo, essa foto está espalhada por sites de memes, e não é em Portugal. Nem poderia ser recente, o chão está encharcado como se tivesse chovido consideravelmente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2019 às 20:44)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e noite fria.

Máxima: 17.3ºC
mínima: 5.5ºC
actual: 9.3ºC

Com o vento nos próximos dias, a coisa vai doer mesmo durante o dia.


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2019 às 23:49)

Aljezur com quase 25 graus de amplitude térmica. Não deve haver muitos locais assim na Europa.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jan 2019 às 03:28)

9.9ºC com vento na ordem dos 30-40 km/h. Máximo de 40 km/h de NNE.


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Jan 2019 às 10:39)

Bom dia

Manhã totalmente diferente das últimas. Para terem ideia, em locais em que na 2ª feira estavam -4 ºC, hoje estavam 7 ºC... A habitual inversão térmica entre Portalegre e Arronches foi mínima e atribuo este facto ao vento, o qual à meia noite era bastante intenso no centro de Portalegre.
Por agora seguimos com uns 10º C/11º C, com o céu totalmente limpo e vento moderado. Acredito que a descida irá notar-se mais logo ao anoitecer, com a intensificação do vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jan 2019 às 11:28)

Rajada máxima de 43 km/h de NE e mínima mais decente de 6.7ºC. Agora 12.6ºC com vento moderado de NE.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2019 às 18:28)

Boa Noite,
Há 9 anos atrás, neste mesmo dia foi assim...










Há coisas que ficam para sempre na memória e este evento foi uma delas! 

O dia de hoje já começou sem geada devido à presença de algum vento fraco de leste. A tarde foi agradável.
Máx: *14,2ºC*
Min: *2,8ºC*

Neste momento,* 7,5ºC* e o vento é fraco.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jan 2019 às 19:34)

Boa noite,
Esta vaga de frio polar segue com 7,8°c atuais, noite banal para Janeiro, sem ponta de vento para já.


----------



## vamm (10 Jan 2019 às 20:24)

Manhã só com geada nas zonas mais baixas. O dia foi razoável, para uma lingua de frio polar a caminho, esteve bem mais quentinho que nos outros dias. Vento nulo. Mas em casa é um gelooo que não se pode


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jan 2019 às 20:52)

Temperatura num sobe e desce constante, 8.7ºC e 49% HR com vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jan 2019 às 00:23)

7.3ºC com enfraquecimento e viragem do vento para SE... Mas depressa pode virar para NE outra vez e volto a ter 8.5ºC como há pouco 

Edit: Ainda deu para descer até aos 6.5ºC com vento de SE moderado mas lá se vai tudo outra vez com 6.7ºC a subir.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jan 2019 às 01:24)

Mínima de 5.8ºC, agora 7.2ºC a aumentar com vento a intensificar de ENE. Inverno onde vais?


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2019 às 01:31)

Estremoz agora com 4,5 ºC, descendo a um bom ritmo...


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jan 2019 às 11:03)

Mínima de 5.4ºC, com rajada máxima de 40 km/h, bom para os ossos.  Neste momento 8.8ºC e 36% HR com vento fraco a moderado de ENE.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2019 às 11:06)

Estremoz: temperatura mínima de 2,9 ºC; agora 7,5 ºC com vento moderado


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Jan 2019 às 11:28)

Bom dia

Sem dúvida está frio por Arronches, mas nada que se compare com anteriores dias de geada. Creio que a questão do frio é só mais notória graças ao incremento do vento, o qual tem soprado moderado a forte, principalmente na capital de Distrito. Ai sim, as temperaturas tiveram uma descida significativa, principalmente durante esta manhã e madrugada, com 3,1 ºC de mínima às 9 h.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jan 2019 às 22:16)

Boa Noite,
Dia mais fresco que os anteriores mas nada de especial tendo em conta aquilo que se dizia na televisão. O vento é que torna a sensação mais desagradável principalmente à sombra. Mínimas, nada de especial tal como já era de esperar devido ao vento.
Máx: *12,3ºC*

A mínima foi registada há 5 minutos, antes do vento de leste aparecer (*0,5ºC*)

Estava a descer bem, mas neste momento vai lançada devido ao aparecimento do vento de leste.
*2,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (11 Jan 2019 às 22:42)

Pode, eventualmente, a temperatura não estar tão baixa como nos últimos dias... mas hoje, durante o habitual passeio noturno com a _canita_, que terminou há dez minutos, senti frio a valer! Valeu-me o gorro, coisa que ainda não tinha usado este inverno! A brisa que se faz sentir enregela até aos ossos! Destaque para a falta de humidade (tudo medido empiricamente). Hoje nada de humidade, nem sequer vestígios, no chão e outras superfícies como automóveis, coisa que tem sido habitual nas noites anteriores. Assim, adivinha-se uma madrugada gelada mas sem geada devido à falta de humidade... eventualmente geada negra, o que não é bom...


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2019 às 22:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e frescote. 

Máxima: 15.0ºC
mínima: 6.7ºC


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jan 2019 às 22:38)

Boa Noite,
Dia a começar sem geada e a mínima não foi nada de extraordinário graças ao vento. A tarde foi agradável.
Máx: *13,9ºC*
Min: *1,5ºC*

Há pouco no forte local de inversão com esta temperatura:






A água que se deitou para tentar tirar o gelo do vidro do carro, congelou em segundos. Aquele local é uma coisa impressionante!

Na vila sigo com *1,6ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2019 às 00:51)

Tinha de aparecer o vento.* 2,9ºC* neste momento.

Mínima de *-0,7ºC* registada pouco depois da meia noite. Estava a descer tão bem...


----------



## vamm (13 Jan 2019 às 09:54)

Aqui deve ter descido muito bem. São 10h e continuo com gelo no telhado e em todas as sombras da casa e à volta nos campos continua branquinho nas sombras. Incrivel!


----------



## DaniFR (13 Jan 2019 às 14:36)

-5,1°C em Aljezur, às 8h.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2019 às 15:53)

DaniFR disse:


> -5,1°C em Aljezur, às 8h.


E agora tem estado a marcar 17ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2019 às 15:58)

Boa Tarde,
O vento lá se ausentou ao longo da madrugada e a mínima ainda desceu até aos* -1,4ºC*. Se havia geada de manhã, deverá ter sido fraca.

A tarde segue agradável praticamente sem vento. *15,7ºC*.





A ver se isto muda, a chuva começa a fazer falta!


----------



## vamm (13 Jan 2019 às 19:05)

Dia de passeio 
Carrapateira às 17h50 com 12,5°C
Bordeira às 18h com 7°C
Aljezur pelas 18h e pouco com 5,5ºC
São Marcos da Serra agora com 5ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jan 2019 às 20:19)

Boa noite,
Esta vaga de frio polar e a semana gelada que andam aí anunciar na comunicação social, rendeu hoje uma mínima de 6°c e máxima de 13°c, o dia mais fresco foi na sexta-feira, 2,7°c de mínima e 8,7°c de máxima.
Só não percebo é este alarido todo da comunicação social por causa do frio, mas não é nada que não estejamos habituados.


----------



## vamm (13 Jan 2019 às 20:48)

Às 19h e pouco estavam 4,5ºC em Ourique.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2019 às 23:55)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boa noite,
> Esta vaga de frio polar e a semana gelada que andam aí anunciar na comunicação social, rendeu hoje uma mínima de 6°c e máxima de 13°c, o dia mais fresco foi na sexta-feira, 2,7°c de mínima e 8,7°c de máxima.



Em Estremoz (cidade) a mínima foi de 2,2 ºC no Sábado... Lembro que a cidade fica numa zona elevada, logo pouco propícia a inversões térmicas.


----------



## vamm (14 Jan 2019 às 07:26)

Começamos o dia com tudo branquinho e -1,3ºC


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jan 2019 às 09:34)

Bom dia,

Por aqui também tudo com muita geada.
-2.1ºC de mínima no Sítio das Fontes e com Aljezur a ser o local mais frio esta madrugada, com -5,3ºC.

Por agora, sigo com 3,3ºC no Sitio das Fontes e com 8,8ºC em Carvoeiro.


----------



## vamm (15 Jan 2019 às 07:22)

Nota-se logo a previsão de chuva.
Hoje está muito nevoeiro, daquele molhadinho, e 3,2ºC


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2019 às 18:41)

Boa Noite,
Ao contrário de muitos locais, por aqui não houve nevoeiro mas sim ainda alguma geada. Finalmente, passados 15 dias ou até mais (ainda desde dezembro) começaram a haver nuvens no céu.
Deixo umas fotos do final do dia:

















Não consegui evitar o poste da eletricidade... 

















Mesmo que seja pouca, venha de lá a chuva. Para aqui, só espero no fim de semana!

Máx: *14,5ºC*
Min: *-1,0ºC*

Neste momento, *6,7ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2019 às 18:43)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Ao contrário de muitos locais, por aqui não houve nevoeiro mas sim ainda alguma geada. Finalmente, passados 15 dias ou até mais (ainda desde dezembro) começaram a haver nuvens no céu.
> Deixo umas fotos do final do dia:
> 
> ...


Espectáculo de fotos 
Parabéns amigo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2019 às 19:06)

joselamego disse:


> Espectáculo de fotos
> Parabéns amigo !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Muito Obrigado!


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2019 às 19:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Ao contrário de muitos locais, por aqui não houve nevoeiro mas sim ainda alguma geada. Finalmente, passados 15 dias ou até mais (ainda desde dezembro) começaram a haver nuvens no céu.
> Deixo umas fotos do final do dia:
> 
> ...


Belas fotos, um abraço.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2019 às 21:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Ao contrário de muitos locais, por aqui não houve nevoeiro mas sim ainda alguma geada. Finalmente, passados 15 dias ou até mais (ainda desde dezembro) começaram a haver nuvens no céu.
> Deixo umas fotos do final do dia:
> 
> ...



Excelentes fotos. Tens que colocar um elefante aí na foto  com o photoshop até parecia ser a savana, principalmente na última. 

Boas, por aqui, já apareceu alguma nebulosidade hoje. 

Máxima: 15.8ºC
mínima: 5.1ºC


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jan 2019 às 23:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Ao contrário de muitos locais, por aqui não houve nevoeiro mas sim ainda alguma geada. Finalmente, passados 15 dias ou até mais (ainda desde dezembro) começaram a haver nuvens no céu.
> Deixo umas fotos do final do dia:
> 
> ...


Já estávamos com saudades destes poentes alentejanos 
Belíssimas  Vivam as nuvens!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2019 às 23:59)

Estremoz: 6,7 ºC  com denso nevoeiro.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jan 2019 às 00:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Ao contrário de muitos locais, por aqui não houve nevoeiro mas sim ainda alguma geada. Finalmente, passados 15 dias ou até mais (ainda desde dezembro) começaram a haver nuvens no céu.
> Deixo umas fotos do final do dia:
> 
> ...


Belíssimas como sempre Jorge  As nuvens altas proporcionam sempre um poente maravilhoso! Finalmente alguns sinais de mudança, esperemos que o AA não empurre tudo para leste 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2019 às 14:55)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Belas fotos, um abraço.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Obrigado! Abraço 


algarvio1980 disse:


> Excelentes fotos. Tens que colocar um elefante aí na foto  com o photoshop até parecia ser a savana, principalmente na última.
> 
> Boas, por aqui, já apareceu alguma nebulosidade hoje.
> 
> ...


Obrigado Algarvio, só tu para dizeres estas coisas.  De facto, principalmente no verão há muitos cenários que parecem mesmo a savana, só falta mesmo os animais. 


João Pedro disse:


> Já estávamos com saudades destes poentes alentejanos
> Belíssimas. Vivam as nuvens!


Obrigado!  Sim, finalmente lá apareceram nuvens para enfeitar um pouco o céu pois também já tinha saudades destes poentes. 


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Belíssimas como sempre Jorge  As nuvens altas proporcionam sempre um poente maravilhoso! Finalmente alguns sinais de mudança, esperemos que o AA não empurre tudo para leste
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Ricardo!  É verdade, grande parte das vezes que há nuvens altas já sei que o pôr do sol vai ser interessante e tento sempre ir até ao campo para o puder fotografar melhor.  Quanto ao resto, parece que o AA já se deu ao trabalho de o fazer, algo que já estava à espera pois quando se estende em crista no Atlântico acaba sempre por empurrar tudo devido à sua circulação. Mesmo para um período chuvoso, essa posição não é favorável.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2019 às 15:15)

Boa Tarde,
Dia a começar com algum nevoeiro mas nestas situações é sempre mais denso nas zonas elevadas, como foi o caso de Portalegre hoje de manhã:









A mínima foi de *1,7ºC*. Registada antes do nevoeiro aparecer durante a madrugada.

Ficam as mínimas registadas desde o inicio do mês até ontem:
dia 1: *-0,6ºC*
dia 2: *-1,3ºC*
dia 3: *-1,9ºC*
dia 4: *-2,2ºC*
dia 5: *-3,1ºC*
dia 6: *-4,2ºC*
dia 7: *-4,9ºC*
dia 8: *-4,5ºC*
dia 9: *-2,1ºC*
dia 10: *2,8ºC*
dia 11: *0,5ºC*
dia 12: *-0,4ºC*
dia 13: *-1,4ºC*
dia 14:* -1,6ºC*
dia 15: *-1,0ºC
*
Os únicos 2 dias que tiveram mínimas positivas foram aqueles em que as máximas desceram mais devido à intensificação do vento de Nordeste*.*
Nem parece que depois se chega ao verão e é o inferno que é com praticamente 3 meses ou mais com máximas acima dos 30ºC e com as ondas de calor, acima dos 40ºC. * *



Céu nublado neste momento com *10,8ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2019 às 20:40)

Boas, por aqui, o dia começou com céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado a partir do meio da tarde. Já chuviscou 4 pingas. 

Máxima: 16.8ºC
mínima: 6.4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2019 às 21:31)

Notáveis os registos de Aljezur.
Nos dias 13 e 14 foi a estação da rede IPMA  com as mínimas mais baixas, - 5,3 graus e  - 5,6 graus.  Ninguém arranja fotos das geadas por lá?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jan 2019 às 21:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Obrigado! Abraço
> 
> Obrigado Algarvio, só tu para dizeres estas coisas.  De facto, principalmente no verão há muitos cenários que parecem mesmo a savana, só falta mesmo os animais.
> 
> ...


É a nossa triste sina, anda tudo a sonhar com neve , e eu apenas gostava que chuvesse qualquer coisa que bastante falta já vai fazendo! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2019 às 22:13)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> É a nossa triste sina, anda tudo a sonhar com neve , e eu apenas gostava que chuvesse qualquer coisa que bastante falta já vai fazendo!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Sem dúvida! É sempre interessante ter um evento de neve como por exemplo ocorreu aqui em 2010 mas é muito difícil.  Aquilo que mais importava mesmo era vir a chuva porque já faz imensa falta.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2019 às 22:19)

Boa Noite,
Dia sem sol com a máxima a chegar apenas aos* 11,5ºC*. Não choveu e não deverá chover, quanto muito uns chuviscos que podem ocorrer durante a madrugada mas nem se vai dar conta.
O mês, na estação que sigo tem *0.6mm* acumulados devido a derretimento das geadas e até ao final para além de sábado não se vislumbra grande coisa em termos de precipitação, mas vamos ver. Dezembro foi mais seco que o de 2017 e Janeiro poderá ir pelo mesmo caminho, não fosse o outono normal e a pouca água que há neste momento nos cursos de água, nem existia. No entanto, tendo em conta aquilo que assisti no ano passado, até Abril nada está perdido. 

Nevoeiro disperso com* 8,9ºC*, estáveis.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2019 às 22:48)

Sagres leva 2 mm acumulados.


----------



## vamm (17 Jan 2019 às 07:30)

Ontem o dia começou nublado, sem nevoeiro, com 6,5ºC... e manteve-se nublado o dia todo.

Hoje *7,3ºC* e muito nevoeiro. Vamos a ver o que espera o resto do dia.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jan 2019 às 11:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Sem dúvida! É sempre interessante ter um evento de neve como por exemplo ocorreu aqui em 2010 mas é muito difícil.  Aquilo que mais importava mesmo era vir a chuva porque já faz imensa falta.



Eu tenho 38 anos e simplesmente vi nevar duas vezes em Portugal, uma delas na serra da Estrela ! Quem não sonha com um belo nevão à porta de casa como tu tiveste em 2010, e eu por aqui em 2006   O sonho comanda a vida , mas com tanto frio instalado , mais o que estará para chegar será realmente uma pena se não tivermos precipitação nessa altura!



joralentejano disse:


> Dezembro foi mais seco que o de 2017 e Janeiro poderá ir pelo mesmo caminho, não fosse o outono normal e a pouca água que há neste momento nos cursos de água, nem existia. No entanto, tendo em conta aquilo que assisti no ano passado, até Abril nada está perdido.



Comparando Dezembro de 2016, e Janeiro de 2017 até ao dia 17 do mesmo , em comparação com os respectivos atuais, esses foram anos diluvianos em relação ao presente, e todos sabemos o que sucedeu no terrível ano de 2017 em termos de seca! Este é sem dúvida o Inverno que menos vi chover até ao momento a par de 2005! Contudo , como tu dizes e muito bem , a meteorologia é tão volátil que até ao lavar dos cestos é vindima  Neste momento , olhando os modelos ainda à "nora" com a quebra do vórtice polar, este Inverno ainda nos pode dar tudo , ou simplesmente não!


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Jan 2019 às 12:34)

vamm disse:


> Dia de passeio
> Carrapateira às 17h50 com 12,5°C
> Bordeira às 18h com 7°C
> Aljezur pelas 18h e pouco com 5,5ºC
> São Marcos da Serra agora com 5ºC



Vamm, por acaso não reparaste na temperatura ao passar na ribeira de Odeceixe? Estou interessado em avaliar o potencial desse vale para inversões mas estou um pouco longe para ir verificar eu próprio , e seria uma pista importante.


----------



## vamm (18 Jan 2019 às 07:35)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Vamm, por acaso não reparaste na temperatura ao passar na ribeira de Odeceixe? Estou interessado em avaliar o potencial desse vale para inversões mas estou um pouco longe para ir verificar eu próprio , e seria uma pista importante.


Por acaso não, mas é impressionante como é que aquela “serra” faz ali barreira e deixa Aljezur num buraco gelado!

Hoje uma manhã beeeem diferente de ontem. A minha mini-estação (do Leroy, mas é o meu brinquedo novo eheh) ontem às 20h30 marcava 5ºC (ante-ontem marcava 11ºC à mesma hora). Hoje céu limpo e -*0,1ºC*


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Jan 2019 às 11:16)

Bom dia

Ás 8h, entre Portalegre e Arronches, alguma geada, mas acentuada nos vales, céu com nuvens altas e frio, com temperaturas entre os 7º C em Portalegre e os -1 ºC em Arronches. Agora continua a luzir o sol, mas continua bastante frio na rua.
Ontem à noite senti frio em casa pela primeira vez neste Inverno, sinal que as mínimas em Portalegre tiveram mais baixas do que nas últimas semanas.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2019 às 12:47)

Bom dia,
Depois de 2 dias a começar com temperaturas mais elevadas e apenas com nevoeiro, hoje voltou a haver geada. Mínima de *-1,3ºC*.






















Neste momento, *10,5ºC* e o céu vai ficando mais nublado.


----------



## vamm (18 Jan 2019 às 17:56)

Neste momento *10,6ºC* e chuva fraca


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2019 às 20:16)

Chuviscos entre as 17h e as 19h que renderam 0.3mm na estação netatmo mais próxima. Amanhã espero cerca de 5mm e não se sabe quando volta a chover.

Para um mês que tem média acima dos 100mm é terrível ter um valor mensal abaixo dos 10mm até ao fim do mês, sendo que até metade do mês esteve nos 0mm (sem contar com o derretimento do gelo). A ver o que os próximos tempos reservam...

Nada de frio, nem vento.* 8,4ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jan 2019 às 20:24)

Boas,
0,4mm, é o melhor que se arranja, depois de mais de 1 mês sem chover.
A ver se amanhã rende pelo menos uns 10mm.
Estão 5°c.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2019 às 13:52)

Por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens e choveu alguma coisa entre as 23h e as 01 h, que renderam cerca de 1 mm, enquanto que a estação do IPMA acumulou 1.6 mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2019 às 15:56)

Chuvinha boa a caminho do Baixo Alentejo:


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jan 2019 às 16:09)

Boa tarde,
Dizia eu ontem 10mm, nem aos 3mm ainda chegámos, estava demasiado otimista.
O dia segue húmido e com muito nevoeiro, mas com pouca precipitação.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jan 2019 às 20:09)

Boa Noite,
Madrugada com alguma chuva fraca mas persistente e grande parte do dia também foi resumido a isto. Agora ao final da tarde tal como previsto, é que choveu bem, estava em Badajoz quando a frente passou e choveu com bastante intensidade.
Acumulados nas redondezas:
Portalegre: *11.3mm*
Elvas: *13.9mm*
Netatmo: *14.3mm*

A parte mais intensa da frente atingiu mais o sul do distrito, Marvão por exemplo acumulou apenas 5.1mm. Valência de Alcântara segundo a AEMET, apenas 1.6mm.

Deu para regar qualquer coisa pois já estava tudo bastante seco. Infelizmente até ao final do mês não se perspetiva mais nada.

Neste momento, a lua vai espreitando por entre as nuvens que passam a grande velocidade. *11,6ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2019 às 20:26)

Valente carga de água, por aqui, neste momento  Até faz fumo.


----------



## MikeCT (19 Jan 2019 às 20:58)

Por Faro (cidade) ficámos pelos 5,6mm.

Pelas 20h20 comecei a ouvir o vento a carregar bem, a pressão caiu e tive uma rajada de *74 km/h.*  Vamos lá a ver se não houve praí algum fenómeno extremo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2019 às 21:29)

MikeCT disse:


> Por Faro (cidade) ficámos pelos 5,6mm.
> 
> Pelas 20h20 comecei a ouvir o vento a carregar bem, a pressão caiu e tive uma rajada de *74 km/h.*  Vamos lá a ver se não houve praí algum fenómeno extremo...



Na altura, que descarregou bem também fez um vento bastante forte. Depois dos tornados no ano passado, uma pessoa quando faz este vento mais forte pensa logo em tornados e coisas do género.


----------



## comentador (19 Jan 2019 às 21:52)

Boa noite! 
O evento de ontem rendeu 2,0 mm e o de hoje 6,0mm. É pouco, mas melhor que nada, já não é igual ao Janeiro de 2005 em que nesta região ficámos a zero.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2019 às 22:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas e chuva/aguaceiros.

Máxima: 18.0ºC
mínima: 9.5ºC

Precipitação: 12 mm

Bem bom para uma entrada de noroeste.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2019 às 19:45)

Boa Noite,
Dia ventoso mas de céu limpo, nuvens apenas no horizonte. Quando o vento acalmava por breves momentos, estava bastante agradável.

























Estas fotos demonstram bem a falta de precipitação e com a ventania prevista para os próximos dias, a chuva de ontem é como se não tivesse ocorrido. E assim se vai passando mais um inverno miserável!

Neste momento, *8,8ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## vamm (20 Jan 2019 às 20:56)

Ontem houve chuva praticamente todo o dia, mas com mais intensidade por volta das 18h.

Hoje, muito vento e uma sensação térmica horrível... a minha estufa para a mangueira (árvore) andou a passear o dia todo, sempre que a prendia, vinha uma rajada mais forte e lá ia ela
 Agora o vento está mais calmo e estão *7,3ºC*


----------



## vamm (21 Jan 2019 às 07:22)

Bom dia com *3.8ºC*


----------



## meteo_xpepe (21 Jan 2019 às 11:03)

Por Cuba registei 3mm ainda na sexta-feira e 10.7mm no sábado (que me valeu uma boa molha entre as 16 e as 18h). Não sendo suficiente, já regou qualquer coisa.
Tinha boas expectativas para as próximas semanas mas com as incertezas nos modelos começo a ficar "moderadamente" preocupado. Restam pouco mais de 2 meses para acumular reservas nas barragens...


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jan 2019 às 18:21)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Ao contrário de muitos locais, por aqui não houve nevoeiro mas sim ainda alguma geada. Finalmente, passados 15 dias ou até mais (ainda desde dezembro) começaram a haver nuvens no céu.
> Deixo umas fotos do final do dia:
> 
> ...



Bonitas fotos! Tiveste sorte de um teto de nuvens tão baixo e o sol a ver-se ainda, o que acentua ainda mais a refração do vermelho (que é o comprimento de onda que refrata menos) no pôr do sol!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jan 2019 às 18:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bonitas fotos! Tiveste sorte de um teto de nuvens tão baixo e o sol a ver-se ainda, o que acentua ainda mais a refração do vermelho (que é o comprimento de onda que refrata menos) no pôr do sol!


Obrigado Guilherme!  Ainda pensei em ir embora do local pois parecia que com as nuvens mais compactas já não haveria nada de interessante a registar mas no horizonte, tal como mostra a 3ª foto via-se um céu meio avermelhado e acabei por esperar. Ainda bem que o fiz e sim, tive sorte pois a apesar de não ter sido dos poentes mais coloridos, a cor do sol compensou.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jan 2019 às 20:28)

Boa Noite,
O dia de hoje começou frio e com alguma geada nas zonas baixas. Na chegada a Portalegre, por volta das 8 horas, na zona baixa da cidade o vento era nulo e em alguns locais até havia geada, mas na zona alta havia bastante vento e estava super desagradável.  O vento médio na EMA esteve próximo dos 30km/h com 4,9ºC a essa hora. A tarde foi de céu limpo e agradável!
Máx: *14,8ºC*
Min: *0,3ºC*

Neste momento, *4,4ºC*.


----------



## vamm (22 Jan 2019 às 07:20)

*3.1ºC* e algum nevoeiro


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jan 2019 às 18:14)

Boas,
Mais uma vez, dia que começou frio mas não tanto devido à nebulosidade que foi aparecendo, geada só mesmo junto aos cursos de água. Não houve sol e ao longo do dia o vento foi-se intensificando.
Máx: *10,6ºC*
Min: *2,5ºC*

Neste momento, chuva miudinha mas densa, não esperava!


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2019 às 22:29)

Boas. De volta ao Alentejo. Temperatura máxima de 10.6 e mínima de 3.2. rajada máxima de 35 km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2019 às 23:56)

Estremoz: dia frio  e encoberto; a chuva  chegou ao início da noite...

Temperatura mínima de 4,0 ºC e máxima de 11,1 ºC; agora 7,2 ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2019 às 00:05)

Por aqui vento fraco a moderado com rajadas, 7.4ºC e 89% HR.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2019 às 12:02)

Vento, vento e mais vento, com velocidades na ordem dos 30 a 40 km/h com rajada máxima de 51 km/h. 12.0ºC e 77% HR neste momento. Hoje se tudo correr bem já devo colocar a Davis online. 
Edit 2: Se calhar ainda não é hoje.

Edit: Rajada de 56 km/h mesmo agora.


----------



## vamm (23 Jan 2019 às 17:31)

O dia começou com 8ºC e céu muito nublado. Durante o dia chegou a abrir e ainda houve um bom solinho. Agora muito nublado de novo, *12.3ºC* e chuva fraca.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2019 às 18:51)

Boa Noite,
Dia ventoso e fresco! Hoje, muitas nuvens de Portalegre para Norte e para sul, apenas restos. Basicamente é a mesma situação com os pós frontais vindos de NW cujas células se aguentam até Portalegre mas a partir dali dissipam-se rapidamente. Enfim, efeitos da orografia.
Deixo umas fotos do final do dia de hoje:
Esta nuvem chamou-me a atenção pois era completamente diferente das outras e não se movimentava, antes das fotografias era possível ver um efeito do sol na mesma. Se observarmos bem, ainda se nota qualquer coisa.





Cá está o dito efeito orográfico:




Poente...








Tímida lenticular:








Mais umas cores, hoje o sol já não apareceu no horizonte devido ás nuvens mais compactas a Oeste.








Outras pequenas lenticulares:




Entretanto, quanto ao efeito orográfico, passados cerca de 15 minutos continuava tudo no mesmo sitio. 




E por fim, deixo um pequeno timelapse. Os restos vindos desta parede de nuvens andavam a alta velocidade. O abanão deveu-se a uma forte rajada. 

Mesmo que não haja nada de interessante a relatar no que diz respeito ao tempo, tenta-se animar isto de outra forma. 

*11,9ºC *e o vento vai, aos poucos, diminuindo de intensidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2019 às 19:04)

Pelos vistos a transportadora não soube onde era a minha morada porque não apareceu nada e deu como não entregue o datalogger.  Anyway... vento moderado de NW, 23 km/h atuais, com 11.2ºC e 86% HR.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jan 2019 às 19:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia ventoso e fresco! Hoje, muitas nuvens de Portalegre para Norte e para sul, apenas restos. Basicamente é a mesma situação com os pós frontais vindos de NW cujas células se aguentam até Portalegre mas a partir dali dissipam-se rapidamente. Enfim, efeitos da orografia.
> Deixo umas fotos do final do dia de hoje:
> Esta nuvem chamou-me a atenção pois era completamente diferente das outras e não se movimentava, antes das fotografias era possível ver um efeito do sol na mesma. Se observarmos bem, ainda se nota qualquer coisa.
> ...



Bonitas fotos ,ainda por cima em tons de laranja, nem parecem fotos de um mes de janeiro.
Quanto ao efeito orográfico, aqui constatei o mesmo, a Serra D'Aire estava igual, nem se vi, completamente coberta por um manto escuro de nuvens, e muita nebulosidade, até apostaria que tinha caído lá no alto, uns bons aguaceiros durante esta tarde.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2019 às 20:59)

Boas, dia passado na zona de Lagos, muito ventoso com muita nuvem e alguns chuviscos, a Fóia teve sempre o capacete e acumulou alguma precipitação como indica a estação do IPMA. 

Máxima: 17.8ºC
mínima: 9.4ºC

No carro, não passei dos 15ºC na zona de Lagos.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2019 às 21:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Bonitas fotos ,ainda por cima em tons de laranja, nem parecem fotos de um mes de janeiro.
> Quanto ao efeito orográfico, aqui constatei o mesmo, a Serra D'Aire estava igual, nem se vi, completamente coberta por um manto escuro de nuvens, e muita nebulosidade, até apostaria que tinha caído lá no alto, uns bons aguaceiros durante esta tarde.


Obrigado Pedro!  Já se sabe que quando existem nuvens e o sol as consiga iluminar, temos estes poentes coloridos, seja em que altura for...
Aqui com situações de NW, a serra apenas acumula nuvens e talvez algum chuvisco mas nada de especial. Aí mais perto do mar é que já é diferente, a humidade tende sempre a deixar algo mais. É sempre interessante a diferença entre a serra e estas zonas mais baixas, a orografia tem sempre muito que se lhe diga!


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jan 2019 às 22:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia ventoso e fresco! Hoje, muitas nuvens de Portalegre para Norte e para sul, apenas restos. Basicamente é a mesma situação com os pós frontais vindos de NW cujas células se aguentam até Portalegre mas a partir dali dissipam-se rapidamente. Enfim, efeitos da orografia.
> Deixo umas fotos do final do dia de hoje:
> Esta nuvem chamou-me a atenção pois era completamente diferente das outras e não se movimentava, antes das fotografias era possível ver um efeito do sol na mesma. Se observarmos bem, ainda se nota qualquer coisa.
> ...


Belíssimas  
A "nuvem que não se mexia" era uma lenticular. E não era a única, as duas na penúltima foto também o eram


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2019 às 23:02)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas
> A "nuvem que não se mexia" era uma lenticular. E não era a única, as duas na penúltima foto também o eram


Obrigado! 
Com este formato, nem parecia. Apareceram várias mas muito tímidas, tal como essas duas e outra na 5ª foto. Típicas formações nestas situações de vento forte, a melhor nuvem lenticular que vi foi sobre o ponto mais alto da Serra de S. Mamede, há uns tempos. Estava espetacular mas infelizmente não consegui fotografar.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jan 2019 às 12:29)

Voltou a Primavera, 15.9ºC e 65% HR com 13 km/h de NNW.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jan 2019 às 17:22)

17.3ºC atuais com 61% HR e vento fraco. Não me parece que vá receber o datalogger, duas chamadas para a transportadora ontem e hoje, sempre a mesma lenga-lenga que vão passar a informação, dizem que a encomenda não tem informações de contacto, e é assim. Não sei quando vou poder colocar a estação online se a encomenda voltar para trás devido a incompetência pura e dura, quando todos os detalhes estão corretos.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jan 2019 às 18:54)

Boas,
Mais um dia com algum vento, e mais ameno hoje, a serra estava com um " capacete", como chamam aqui no fórum.
Neste momento cerca de 14°c e vento moderado.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jan 2019 às 19:15)

Boa Noite,
Parece que a primavera veio fazer uma visita. Dia de céu pouco nublado e algum vento mas muito menos que ontem.
Máx:* 18,4ºC*
Min: *7,7ºC*

Neste momento, *12,8ºC*. 

Vamos lá a ver se a partir do final do mês, aparecem alguns dias de chuva decente. De preferência que sejam vários!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jan 2019 às 23:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Parece que a primavera veio fazer uma visita. Dia de céu pouco nublado e algum vento mas muito menos que ontem.
> Máx:* 18,4ºC*
> Min: *7,7ºC*
> ...


Parece.me que é desta que vamos ter alguma coisa de jeito, com o "urso" do AA finalmente a deslocar-se  um pouco para Oeste! Vamos ver é se é para ficar, ou "chuva " de pouca dura 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jan 2019 às 23:22)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e com cheirinho a Primavera. Que maravilha de tempo. 

Máxima: 20.7ºC
mínima: 12.6ºC


----------



## vamm (25 Jan 2019 às 07:20)

Bom dia.
*6.9ºC* e nevoeiro intenso


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Jan 2019 às 09:44)

Bom dia

Manhã de sol intenso, sem nuvens nem nevoeiro e com uma temperatura amena, tendo em conta as manhãs gélidas das primeiras semanas de Janeiro. O vento era moderado em Portalegre e creio que, durante a madrugada, foi forte.
Calculo que devemos estar com mais de 10 ºC/11 ºC em Arronches.
Off-Topic: vou esperar sentado pela próxima semana, pois os modelos e as previsões estão demasiado turbulentas para o meu gosto...


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2019 às 10:51)

O vento moderado, apesar de mais fraco na minha zona, não deixou descer a temperatura. 9.9ºC de mínima e  16.0ºC atuais com vento moderado de SSW. Estão para ficar as temperaturas amenas...


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2019 às 18:27)

15.3ºC por aqui com vento fraco de NE. Boas notícias, a Davis está online.  https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTALE9


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jan 2019 às 20:21)

Boa Noite,
Que autêntico dia de primavera e parece que deverá ser assim o fim de semana todo. Saberia bem caso não tivéssemos com falta de chuva, vamos lá ver o que virá a partir da próxima semana. 
Máx: *20,1ºC*
Min: *5,2ºC*

Neste momento, *8,5ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jan 2019 às 20:36)

Dia de Primavera aqui também, com a temperatura a chegar os 17°c, o sol estava bem quente, , na terça- feira a máxima foi de 8,7°c, hoje foi quase o dobro.


----------



## aoc36 (25 Jan 2019 às 21:12)

Albufeira:

Máxima 17,7°
Mínima de 11°

Dia mais de primavera do que inverno.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2019 às 21:38)

14.2ºC e 51% HR a aumentar com vento fraco a moderado de Norte. A temperatura bem descia até que...


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2019 às 23:02)

Viragem do vento para SW, 11.5ºC. O gráfico de temperatura está uma coisa doida.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jan 2019 às 00:14)

Boas.
7.6ºC com vento fraco de NW. Grande descida de temperatura na última hora.

Edit: 6.8ºC e 91% HR. Inversão rara por aqui.


----------



## vamm (27 Jan 2019 às 13:47)

*13ºC* e aguaceiros fracos passageiros


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jan 2019 às 20:04)

Boas. Dia deveras aborrecido por aqui, com algum vento e nada mais... Máxima de 12.9ºC e mínima de 6.0ºC. Agora sigo com 8.2ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de NW.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2019 às 21:09)

Boa Noite,
Madrugada algo ventosa e a partir da 1 da manhã apareceu nevoeiro, estava bastante desagradável. Devido à presença de mais vento, o dia de hoje já foi bem mais fresco que os anteriores.
Deixo umas fotos do final do dia:


























Máx: *14,1ºC*
Min: *6,8ºC*

Neste momento, *8,1ºC* e algum vento de NW.


----------



## joselamego (27 Jan 2019 às 21:33)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Madrugada algo ventosa e a partir da 1 da manhã apareceu nevoeiro, estava bastante desagradável. Devido à presença de mais vento, o dia de hoje já foi bem mais fresco que os anteriores.
> Deixo umas fotos do final do dia:
> 
> ...


Fotos sublimes !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jan 2019 às 23:38)

5.8ºC, nova mínima do dia. Vento mais fraco de NW, na ordem dos 5 km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2019 às 18:55)

O vento forte desta tarde possibilitou a formação de algumas nuvens lenticulares sobre os céus alentejanos... Fica o registo feito com telemóvel, dentro de uma viatura e à falta da máquina fotográfica.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jan 2019 às 19:22)

joselamego disse:


> Fotos sublimes !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Obrigado!


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jan 2019 às 19:24)

Boa Noite,
Dia ventoso e com muita nebulosidade. Durante a tarde, chegou a chuviscar em Portalegre.
Por volta da hora de almoço:








E um pequeno timelapse:


Neste momento, *10,1ºC* e vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jan 2019 às 18:38)

Boas,
Tem chuviscado o dia todo, ambiente húmido e com bastante nevoeiro.
1,6mm.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2019 às 19:17)

Boa Noite,
Alguns aguaceiros fracos, principalmente ao final da manhã, que ainda deu para acumular qualquer coisa. Durante a tarde, apenas muito vento e de vez em quando chuviscava.
Serras a norte (do lado esquerdo), completamente tapadas. Já foi referido e tal como eu pensava ao olhar para esta paisagem, esteve a chover por lá o dia todo. Típica chuva orográfica!








E lá iam passando umas nuvens mais escuras que deixavam um aguaceiro rápido.





Neste momento chove fraco, o suficiente para fazer pingar os telhados. Bons acumulados previstos entre amanhã e sexta, é pena não ser para continuar!
*10,9ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2019 às 00:07)

Estremoz: períodos de chuva fracos mas persistentes ao longo de muitas horas ("morrinha"); algum nevoeiro... dia de Inverno.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (30 Jan 2019 às 14:25)

Boas

Neste momento chove em Portalegre.
Já ontem chuviscou e antes de ontem também.

Portanto, já é o terceiro dia consecutivo com aguaceiros nesta região.

-----------------

Quanto à presença da instabilidade do dia 1 de Fevereiro, eu pergunto, qual será a probabilidade de cair algum aguaceiro de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra de São Mamede (altitude +1000m)?

Segundo vi no GFS, a cota de neve nesta zona anda nos 850-900 metros.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2019 às 14:36)

Não estou por Portalegre até mais para o final da semana, mas a minha estação já segue com 1.4mm. 

Edit: 1.6mm.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jan 2019 às 14:56)

Chuva miudinha mas densa e persistente por aqui. Como sempre, nas poucas vezes que chove os radares avariam-se  Tanto dinheiro que se investe nestas coisas e depois quando são necessárias não funcionam como deve ser. 

*11,2ºC*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jan 2019 às 15:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Chuva miudinha mas densa e persistente por aqui. Como sempre, nas poucas vezes que chove os radares avariam-se  Tanto dinheiro que se investe nestas coisas e depois quando são necessárias não funcionam como deve ser.
> 
> *11,2ºC*



Grande verdade, um país habituado apenas a ter as ferramentas , ou meios à disposição quando eles não fazem falta! Quando se precisa mesmo deles é o que se vê!


----------



## frederico (30 Jan 2019 às 15:40)

Deve chuviscar pelo sotavento. 

Há quanto tempo não passa uma cut off no Algarve, daquelas que deixam 40 ou 50 mm de uma assentada?


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jan 2019 às 16:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Como sempre, nas poucas vezes que chove os radares avariam-se  Tanto dinheiro que se investe nestas coisas e depois quando são necessárias não funcionam como deve ser.


Se calhar até é o oposto. Investe-se pouco dinheiro na manutenção etc... e depois não funcionam quando são necessárias.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jan 2019 às 17:46)

Boas,
À semelhança de ontem, o dia a ser marcado por chuva fraca/ chuvisco e nevoeiro denso, mesmo com estas condições meteorológicas, alguns condutores insistem em não ligar as luzes...


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jan 2019 às 20:39)

Boas,
Chuva fraca mas persistente neste momento e a isto se resumiu este dia a partir do final da manhã, com algumas pausas. Excelente para os terrenos e caso amanhã chova mais pode ser que os cursos de água ganhem alguma vida. Hoje no caminho para Elvas não se viu um único curso de água a correr para além da Ribeira de Algalé (afluente do Rio Caia que desagua no mesmo, já à entrada da barragem) e mesmo assim é muito pouco.

*11,5ºC* estáveis.

Na sexta feira, poderão cair uns flocos no ponto alto da Serra de São Mamede. O GFS prevê cotas abaixo dos 900m durante a tarde, ainda com precipitação. Infelizmente não tenho possibilidades de lá ir.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jan 2019 às 22:55)

Chove bem! 

Portalegre leva quase 10mm mas a sul daqui, a estação netatmo tem* 1.7mm *e a EMA de Elvas, 1.2mm. Durante a tarde, mal choveu por lá. O sudeste do Alto Alentejo dá-se muito mal com entradas de NW mas mesmo assim, aqui em Arronches chove há várias horas. Típica situação em que fico na "fronteira".


----------



## pe5cinco5 (31 Jan 2019 às 02:06)

Boa Noite

Neste momento chove em Portalegre. Nem fraco, nem forte. O ideal para regar os campos que estavam a ficar secos de frio.

Os dias vão-se contando, já desde segunda-feira que ocorrem momentos de precipitação por esta cidade! No primeiro dia começou fraco, entretanto foi aumentando de intensidade até ao dia de hoje!

Faz falta, sim, para acabar com a seca fraca que já existia por estas terras. Que chova com fartura que não é demais.

*Aliás, já há várias horas seguidas que chove aqui*, embora com diferentes intensidades. Lembro-me que durante a tarde chuviscava, isto porque a humidade tem-se mantido *a 100%. Cem por cento já há vários dias!* Curioso que estes fenómenos apenas acontecem aqui, provavelmente por se tratar de estar localizada na encosta da serra. Basta descer o resto da encosta e ao entrar na planície o momento começa a ser diferente.

Segundo, o IPMA, o acumulado, até agora, de precipitação, situa-se nos *12,5* mm. Todavia, a estação só começou a marcar a partir das 14h, e eu sei que esteve a chover nas horas anteriores. Posso arriscar que o acumulado durante este dia 30 de Janeiro se ficou nos *15 mm*.

Juntando os episódios de precipitação dos dias anteriores, posso já dizer que o acumulado já foi além dos 20 mm. Talvez até mais, mas não me vou alongar.

UPDATE: afinal está a chover bem, agora.



joralentejano disse:


> Chove bem!
> 
> Portalegre leva quase 10mm mas a sul daqui, a estação netatmo tem* 1.7mm *e a EMA de Elvas, 1.2mm. Durante a tarde, mal choveu por lá. O sudeste do Alto Alentejo dá-se muito mal com entradas de NW mas mesmo assim, aqui em Arronches chove há várias horas. Típica situação em que fico na "fronteira".



Se vives na "fronteira", estás safo. Boa sorte por essas terras, apesar de perto uma da outra!


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2019 às 10:54)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Se vives na "fronteira", estás safo. Boa sorte por essas terras, apesar de perto uma da outra!


Sim, é verdade! É muito frequente isto acontecer, aquela zona mais a sul daqui tem grande potencial é em situações convectivas. 
É notável a diferença de acumulados entre Portalegre e Elvas.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2019 às 10:57)

Bom dia,
Chuva a noite toda acompanhada de vento, as ribeiras já têm um melhor caudal finalmente! 

Neste momento por Portalegre, continua a chuva fraca com Nevoeiro e algum vento


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Jan 2019 às 11:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Chuva a noite toda acompanhada de vento, as ribeiras já têm um melhor caudal finalmente!



Hoje e amanhã irão ajudar a mitigar a crescente necessidade de água nos solos. Se durante estes dias tivermos cerca de 40/45mm já era bom.
Em Portalegre, desde as 14h de ontem, tinham chovido 22mm até às 9h desta manhã.
Nota: aquele valor em Elvas creio que estará influenciado por alguma situação no pluviometro... Creio que a manutenção, por parte do IPMA, deverá ser parecida à que ocorre nos radares...


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2019 às 11:48)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Hoje e amanhã irão ajudar a mitigar a crescente necessidade de água nos solos. Se durante estes dias tivermos cerca de 40/45mm já era bom.
> Em Portalegre, desde as 14h de ontem, tinham chovido 22mm até às 9h desta manhã.
> Nota: aquele valor em Elvas creio que estará influenciado por alguma situação no pluviometro... Creio que a manutenção, por parte do IPMA, deverá ser parecida à que ocorre nos radares...


Talvez se consiga atingir esses valores, vamos ver se a frente de mais logo rende bem. Os modelos previam em grande parte para estes 3 dias entre 30/40mm.
Não sei se será falta de manutenção, ontem estive em Elvas durante a tarde e pouco choveu, o que vai ao encontro daquilo que a EMA registou.
A netatmo localizado a norte da cidade leva 5mm hoje, até agora o total do evento ainda nem aos 10mm chegou naquela zona, tal como já referi é o normal em entradas de NW, a chuva tem sido em grande parte orográfica.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2019 às 11:51)

A orografia penso que também explica a diferença entre os acumulados da minha estação e da estação do IPMA. A estação do IPMA está localizada na encosta da serra, enquanto a minha está quase à saída da cidade em terreno muito menos acidentado e bem longe das encostas principais do PNSSM.

Ainda assim, 6.6mm por lá.


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Jan 2019 às 13:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> A orografia penso que também explica a diferença entre os acumulados da minha estação e da estação do IPMA. A estação do IPMA está localizada na encosta da serra, enquanto a minha está quase à saída da cidade em terreno muito menos acidentado e bem longe das encostas principais do PNSSM.



Sem dúvida alguma @SpiderVV . Por exemplo, na passada terça-feira havia nevoeiro orográfico na área da Santana e do Semeador, onde havia inclusive precipitação, Onde vivo (perto do hospital) era possível ver a Lua.


----------



## JPAG (31 Jan 2019 às 15:06)

Neste momento sol em Vila Viçosa  
Vento a intensificar-se na última hora, mas a chuva que foi fraca mas persistente durante a noite e manhã de hoje a dar "tréguas" agora. Boa chuva para regar e manter os niveis de água na parte superior dos solos, mas muito fraquinha para contrariar a tendencia seca deste inverno   Não estava à espera de grandes chuvadas mas estava à espera de um pouco mais aqui para esta zona.. vamos esperar por logo à noite que é quando a chuva deverá ser mais intensa


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jan 2019 às 16:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> A orografia penso que também explica a diferença entre os acumulados da minha estação e da estação do IPMA. A estação do IPMA está localizada na encosta da serra, enquanto a minha está quase à saída da cidade em terreno muito menos acidentado e bem longe das encostas principais do PNSSM.
> 
> Ainda assim, 6.6mm por lá.


Então, mas a estação do IPMA de Portalegre, não fica lá em cima no Atalaiao?


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jan 2019 às 17:27)

Boa tarde,
Chuva em geral fraca, mas que molha bem, o nevoeiro denso mantém-se.
O vento vai soprando com alguma intensidade, mas ainda nada demais.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2019 às 17:51)

Davidmpb disse:


> Então, mas a estação do IPMA de Portalegre, não fica lá em cima no Atalaiao?


Sim, mas em termos de orografia é bem diferente de, por exemplo, onde esta a minha estação


----------



## vamm (31 Jan 2019 às 18:18)

12.3ºC com chuva fraca a moderada
Tem sido assim desde ontem, ora chuva fraca e persistente, ora mais forte.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jan 2019 às 18:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, mas em termos de orografia é bem diferente de, por exemplo, onde esta a minha estação


Sim, sei perfeitamente onde fica a tua estação, fica numa zona mais baixa, ao pé do campo da feira, aqui onde vivo( Reguengo) fica numa zona mais alta.
Chuva moderada agora puxada a vento.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2019 às 20:38)

Boas,
Chuva fraca por vezes moderada persistente desde o final da tarde. Durante o dia lá apareciam, de vez em quando, alguns aguaceiros no geral fracos e dispersos.






Acumulados até ao momento:
Portalegre: *15mm*
Netatmo: *8mm*

Apenas 3.1mm na EMA de Elvas. Valor verdadeiro pois as estações de Badajoz ainda nem aos 3mm chegaram.

Continua a chover fraco com *12,5ºC*. Vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais intensas.


----------



## JPAG (31 Jan 2019 às 20:48)

Finalmente alguma chuva "visível" e "audível". Na última hora a chuva a aumentar um pouco de intensidade. 
Primeira noite verdadeiramente de inverno por aqui


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2019 às 21:02)

De volta ao Alentejo, vento moderado com rajadas e o que poderia chamar de "chuvisco torrencial"  11.7ºC. 8.4mm acumulados até agora, por vezes nem parece que está a chover, de tão finas que são as pingas.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2019 às 21:41)

É uma pena a EMA da Fóia estar actualmente sem dados de vento. 
Previsao do ICON, rajada máxima para esta hora:


fallout 3 recommended mods


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2019 às 22:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com chuva fraca durante a tarde. Neste momento, continua a chuva fraca, o vento tem vindo aumentando de velocidade, mas não anda lá perto do modelo Icon. 

Máxima: 17.0ºC
mínima: 12.5ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm

Vamos ver, o que reserva a noite/madrugada por aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2019 às 23:04)

13mm, já chove mais decentemente com algumas rajadas fortes na ordem dos 40 a 50 km/h. 12.1ºC e 99% HR.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2019 às 23:53)

*10.1mm* entre as 22h e as 23h em Portalegre. O Rio Caia amanhã deverá estar bem abastecido.

Dias de precipitação muito importantes, é uma pena não ser para continuar!

*15mm* na netatmo, até ao momento.
*12,9ºC *e chuva moderada.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jan 2019 às 23:58)

Estremoz: noite de chuva moderada e muito vento... A superfície frontal continua o seu deslocamento para sul; o Baixo Alentejo e o Algarve serão as próximas regiões a sofrerem o efeito da passagem da superfície frontal


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2019 às 00:06)

Bem, passou a frente com algumas rajadas de vento forte e alguma precipitação moderada. Começou a chover há pouco de novo, acabei o dia com 16.2mm. Neste momento sigo com 10.1ºC e já com 0.6mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2019 às 00:31)

Extremos do dia 31 de janeiro:


----------

